# Mobile screen broken - no display - how to retrieve data



## BhargavJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry if this question has been asked earlier. I did do a search on the forum but couldn't find anything, so:

The phone is a Gionee E3. The display doesn't work - nothing on the screen. I've tried many shops, but to no avail. The mobile itself is in working condition; the shop-walas all confirm this. When I connect the E3 to my laptop, Windows detects it, but nothing happens after this.

If explorer displayed the contents of the phone, I would copy the data, but the phone doesn't show up in My Computer at all. Maybe the setting for the USB connection is USB Charge, and not USB Storage; I don't know... And with no display, I can't even change this. 

The phone numbers are all stored in the phone, and the Google backup options is also not selected. Any way to get the data and the phone numbers out of the phone? I did do a Google search before, but I couldn't make sense of most of it. If there are people who have faced a similar problem and have found a workaround, please do comment.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 2, 2015)

Try with software Wondershare mobile go..if it detects than all backup can be performed


----------



## BhargavJ (Jun 3, 2015)

Already tried that, but of no use. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 4, 2015)

I faced a similar situation when I broke the screen of my LG L9, no display at all, but the touch was working, but fortunately for me my phone was detected as USB Storage.

I needed to backup my SMSs,  what I did was keep taking screenshots, look at it from PC, and touch on screen.. I had taken around 250 screenshots, to install SMS Backup+, set to my GMail account, and start backup.


----------



## devanshi (Feb 26, 2016)

hey! i am facing the same problem right now. my old phone was gionee s5.1. the screen is now broken and it does work but the touch is not working and screen also does not lit up. the power key is working. When connected to laptop it is read bbut i cant work on it coz usb debug is not possible as touch does not work. our problem is same.

did u find a solution to it? if yes then pls pls let me know.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 25, 2016)

BhargavJ said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked earlier. I  did do a search on the forum but couldn't find anything, so:
> 
> The phone is a Gionee E3. The display doesn't work - nothing on the  screen. I've tried many shops, but to no avail. The mobile itself is in  working condition; the shop-walas all confirm this. When I connect the  E3 to my laptop, Windows detects it, but nothing happens after this.
> 
> ...



whats condition of you device???
pattern locked?? if yes then it will not be detected by PC, you need to unlock pattern for that.
usb debugging enabled?? if yes then try software for pc but they will find deleted files only. I am not sure about copying "not deleted" files to pc.
adb setup created or rooted?? if you can access through adb try to pull files manually using adb. take help from xda. if rooted then there are software for pc to access your device pc suit likey.

I found many on xda..
[Tool][Windows] Control a device with a brok&hellip; | Android Development and Hacking

you will find alot on xda..


----------



## Shehab (Nov 15, 2017)

If you just need to get back the exist data on your broken phone, you can try android broken extractor tool, if you need to recover deleted files from broken device, then it will be more complex.


----------

